# Add new printer Lexmark 1400 wireless



## mickeyg (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All

I've got a strange problem when trying to add a Lexmark 1400 printer onto an Acer Aspire 5315 running vista home basic. The printer has been running for a few months working fine with two Advent 7211 pc's running Vista premium and an old clone pc running XP. 

I've been trying to get the Acer to use the same printer, I installed the drivers from CD but it can't find the printer, the Acer can use the internet via the same wireless network, I can ping the IP address of the printer 192.168.1.105 no problem. When I try control panel> printers> add printers> network printers, it searches for ages then comes back "no printers were found". If I then do "the printer isn't listed" and choose "browse" all it finds is the PC's not the wireless printer (the power is on  If I try "add a printer by IP address" then fill in all info it seems to install and offers me the chance of a test print, I do this, it says, printing starting then Printing complete but guess what, no print :4-dontkno

Any ideas would be good I suspect it's something to do with firewalls so I turned off the windows firewall and the norton 360 firewall but still no good.

There is also an Acer eNet manager I'm not really what that's doing.

Mick


----------



## Techy_pal (Jun 14, 2008)

Try to downlaod the latest drivers from the lexmark site and try. As you able to ping the printer the hardware part seems to be workin fine.


----------

